# Chrysanthemum and Hydrangea ?poisonous?



## Carol S (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi:

Does anyone know if Chrysanthemums (Mums) and Hydrangeas are poisonous. 

Thank you. 

Carol 
Mother of 5 Russians and 5 Desert Tortoroises


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 6, 2011)

here is the link on the forum with all the edible items. the chrysanthemums are on the list i believe but not hydrangeas.

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-5823.html


----------



## Carol S (Apr 6, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> here is the link on the forum with all the edible items. the chrysanthemums are on the list i believe but not hydrangeas.
> 
> http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-5823.html



Thank you very much!

Carol


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 7, 2011)

Hydrangea is on the non-edible plant list:

http://homecooking.about.com/library/weekly/blflowersnot.htm


----------

